

Ars Technica flagged by Chrome for Malware - checker
http://www.arstechnica.com

======
mey
Information in Ars' Forum about the event. Initial theory is that one of their
ad-networks got hacked.

[http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1171612](http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1171612)

Edit: In the short term they've disabled ads across the entire site in an
effort to keep the injection channel blocked.

------
divtxt
Possibly similar: I accidentally had flashblock disabled, and a malicious
flash ad on wired.com performed many MB of requests and then redirected me to
another site after 5-10 seconds.

------
adsr
Flagged in Safari as well and at Google Safe Browsing diagnostics page:
[http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=arstechni...](http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=arstechnica.com)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That's probably the reason. Several browsers use Google's lists, I think.

~~~
khuey
Firefox, Safari, and Chrome all use Google's list. Opera might, I'm not sure.

------
ChuckMcM
Submitted 3 hrs ago : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3823537> but I'm
wondering why HN is now refusing comments from me.

------
Splines
I was redirected on Ars to some other site today as well. disconnect.me seems
to block whatever is going on.

------
vevmesteren
all is well again...

------
mooism2
Flagged by Firefox as well.

